

Frustrated Windows 8 Developer Gets His App in the Store - jrharmon
http://www.memorylage.com

======
jrharmon
I'm the developer who wrote the long blog post about the issues with
submitting to the Windows Store. My app then finally got listed after the post
hit slashot, reddit and here.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4701603>

Now that it is in the store, it's already over 5,000 downloads, so things are
definitely looking better than before the post. As I mentioned, despite the
initial troubles, which should be easy for them to fix eventually, it still
looks like the Windows store is a great opportunity for developers, due to how
little competition there is, vs the size of the market that is rising quickly.

------
cstrat
Logo inspired by Picasa I see :)

~~~
jrharmon
That's the first time I had heard that as the reference. Most people think it
is from Aperture Science from Portal. I actually used to have a camera icon
(with a big lens in the middle) as the 'O' of Memorylage, but then replaced it
with just the aperture of the camera, to make it cleaner. That symbol is
actually pretty common in photography apps.

